# Lost data on liberty with old radio/kernel



## skatastic (Aug 30, 2011)

I'm running Liberty with 5.5.886 system and CMDA_N_03.1C.50R baseband. About an hour ago I lost data and maybe 30 minutes ago I got 3g back but every minute or so that goes out for a minute and then comes back. Its been doing that for the last 30 minutes. Other people here also have VZW with bionics and they aren't having this issue. Is anyone else having this issue?


----------



## disabled account (Nov 6, 2011)

Running kinetix and lost all 3g/4g no matter what I do. Another confirmed nationwide data outage for Verizon. They've been doing awesome lately.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## skatastic (Aug 30, 2011)

bjgregu said:


> Another confirmed nationwide data outage for Verizon.


Go big red!
http://www.washingtonpost.com/business/economy/some-verizon-customers-are-experiencing-data-outage/2011/12/28/gIQAsyihMP_story.html#weighIn


----------

